# Nuggets/Rockets



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

does this trade make sense for both teams?

Camby for Cato

Rockets get a PF/C and save money
Nuggets get a rebounder, a young player.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Sure*

It´s only make sense if you are a Rocket fan.

Not a chance in hell that it will happen.

Pizzoni


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Camby is injury-prone. next season he becomes FA, nugget may get nothing in return.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Camby*



> Camby is injury-prone. next season he becomes FA, nugget may get nothing in return.


It is the ideia. Cato is a deadbody, he worth nothing.

Denver will have only:

Nene, Skita, Melo, White, Boykins, Miller in garante contracts.

Put this group with another high draft pick (1-6), and 10 - 16 millions in cap space, and the Nugz will have a bright future.

Cato is just garbage that Houston will carry forever or trade with someone who worth something (Mobley, Ming, Francis, Griffin)

Pizzoni


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Cato isn't a "deadbody"; he is just overpaid. If he were making the MLE or less, he'd be considered a decent starting center in my opinion. Despite that, this is still a poor trade for the Nuggets.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I think Denver should draft a Center in the next draft if they have the possibility. Cato wouldn't do anything good in Denvers rebuilding process.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Cato sucks. If Camby stays healthy, he's putting up at least 10 points, 8 boards, and 2 blocks a game. That's a big if but I'd rather take my chances on Camby.


----------



## NENE31 (Jul 17, 2003)

> Nuggets get a rebounder, a young player.


Cato only 5 months younger than Camby.


Last season:

Camby - 7,6ppg/ 7,2reb/ 1,38blo 29GP and 21.2mpg


Cato - 5,5ppg/ 5,2reb/ 1,33blo 73GP and 19mpg


Even Camby not 100% fit he is much better than Cato and i don't think Nuggets will do this trade.
It's good for Rockets of course, Yao+Camby very strong frontcourt


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

29 games a season? damage good


----------



## NENE31 (Jul 17, 2003)

> If Camby stays healthy, he's putting up at least 10 points, 8 boards, and 2 blocks a game. That's a big if but I'd rather take my chances on Camby.


I agree.





> 29 games a season? damage good


Cato get worst numbers with 73GP. Camby can play more than 29 if 100% fit.


Camby isn't a exceptional player but even injuried he is better than Cato.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Even if Camby is injury-prone, he can still show some leadership. He carried New York to the finals together with Sprewell some years ago, and carried his college team to the final four. What has Cato achieved so far ?

I take an injury-prone Camby over Cato anyday.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EBA</b>!
> Camby is injury-prone. next season he becomes FA, nugget may get nothing in return.


cap space.

cato is a waste


----------

